# Red big toe



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s not a joke.

Yesterday it felt as if I had dropped something on my big toe, it felt bruised.
This morning I have a very red toe swollen where the nail starts, smooth and soft to the touch.
I assume I have somehow acquired an infection :frown2:
Other than soaking it in salt water does anyone have an alternative treatment please?

I only had the foot pamperer here 2 weeks ago, for the first time.
I had the boiler serviced for the first time and that went wrong as well, maybe I should just let thing be.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Check edges of toe nails, very common place for a bit of fluff to be lodged and infection start.

If the redness spreads seek medical help as you would probably need antibiotics.

It could of course, not be an infection but gout ....... not port wine related but due to excess Utica acid crystals, but if it has started in last few days infection must be most likely.

Do not ignore though.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

JanHank said:


> It´s not a joke.
> 
> Yesterday it felt as if I had dropped something on my big toe, it felt bruised.
> This morning I have a very red toe swollen where the nail starts, smooth and soft to the touch.
> ...


Stay off the wine GOUT:frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

bilbaoman said:


> Stay off the wine GOUT:frown2::frown2::frown2:


Do you really think so, it´s that Barryd, he hasn´t complained about his gout lately, perhaps he shipped it over here.:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If its Gout you will know about it unless you have been lucky enough to get just a mild dose. There is no pain like it if you get a fully blown attack. I dont think it will be Gout though. You eat fairly healthy, have lost a bit of weight. Get it checked out.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> If its Gout you will know about it unless you have been lucky enough to get just a mild dose. There is no pain like it if you get a fully blown attack. I dont think it will be Gout though. You eat fairly healthy, have lost a bit of weight. Get it checked out.


I've got me foot in salt water.
As it's Friday I doubt if I can see a doctor today, I'll see how it is on Monday. 
It doesn't hurt until I touch it, then it's just a bruise feeling, I will survive no doubt.

Thanks for the quick replies y'all.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Your description of the ailment sounds exactly like my experience of a problem that was diagnosed as Gout.

The only thing that seems to work, once I'd taken Colchicine tablets to relieve the swelling and pain, was me leaving Cheese completely out of my diet.

I've not had a repeat of the Gout for well over a year - but I do miss having cheese.

On the other hand - Wine consumption still continues as normal ......

Hope this helps.

:nerd:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Your description of the ailment sounds exactly like my experience of a problem that was diagnosed as Gout.
> 
> The only thing that seems to work, once I'd taken Colchicine tablets to relieve the swelling and pain, was me leaving Cheese completely out of my diet.
> 
> ...


 Nope :grin2:

After soaking it in hot salt water the redness at the bottom of the toe doesn´t look as bad, but at the base of the nail it looks puffier, I don´t think it´s gout, looks more like a boil type of thing.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If it’s gout I doubt it would be painless unless you touch it

I have pseudo gout, caused by calcium crystal deposits ....not Uric acid 

The pain is excruciating as Barry says, worse if anything touches it , but painful anyway

It may be arthritis, my joints become hot, red and painful when they inflame, but less intensely painful than pseudo gout flares

Try ice sometimes cold is more beneficial than heat at reducing the pain 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Not for the squeamish*

Panic over folks, the salt water did its job post haste, I pushed the cuticle down and the cause started to escape, with a few pushes the puss was out.
I now have a cotton wool pad soaked in vinegar essence tied on to hopefully disinfect it, I´ll do a bit more salt soaking during the day.

I was getting a bit concerned because next week I have to do a bit of driving about so I need both feet.

All is well, thank you efferyone :kiss:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great

Sugar mixed with soap is a good “ drawing “ agent to help the wound to empty the puss 

Sandra


----------

